# Pur Blau oder Grün ?



## falco60V (18. September 2009)

Hi,

War schon lange nicht mehr in St Ingbert, wollte morgen mal eine Runde auf der Pur drehen.
Jetzt die Frage : ich kenne die Blaue,  wie sieht es mit der Grüne aus ?

Besser, anders.....schwerer ????

Wie ist mittlerweile die Trasse und die Schilderung ?

Gruß

Alex


----------



## gemorje (18. September 2009)

Die grüne ist länger und meiner Meinung nach schöner. 
Jetzt, wo der Bewuchs wieder etwas lichter wird, lässt die Beschilderung eigentlich nichts zu wünschen übrig.
Einzig und allein sollte man auf die Farben aufpassen.
Durch manche Brillengläser (rot bzw blau) sehen die verdächtig gleich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (19. September 2009)

Ich bin die grüne gestern mittag gefahren, und kann mich nur anschließen. Die Tour ist superschön von der Landschaft her und ein paar richtig geile Trails eingebaut. Sind auch ein paar schöne heizer-Passagen drin, also alles was des Herz begehrt.

Ausschilderung ist top Verfahren meiner Meinung unmöglich.

VG
Marco


----------



## falco60V (20. September 2009)

Hi,

Wa gestern auf der grüne. Ich würde aber nicht behaupten dass die grüne schöner als die blaue ist. Ja Landschaftlich gibt es auf der grüne mehr Abwechslung aber ich finde dass der anteil an ST nicht so gross ist.

Schade das  die Hügeln zwichen Niederwürtzbach und St IGB nicht gut für die Streke benutzt wurden sind.
Der Sarr MTB Marathon war da doch einfallsreicher.

Die Childerung ist mittlerweile eins A und die Trails sind super fahrbar !

Wir franzosen sind nicht immer vorbildlich, aber Punkto Höflichkeit sind die Dingmater zum :kotz:
Grüsst bei euch denn keiner 

MfG

Alex


----------



## Klausoleum (20. September 2009)

War heute auch auf der Grünen unterwegs... musste feststellen dass die grünen Pfeilchen mit der Zeit blau werden 

vll nicht soo ganz Vorteilhaft und verwirrend^^ zum Glück hatte ich die GPS Daten dabei ;-) 
kann ich nur jedem empfehlen... 

Streckentechnisch schön zu fahren... aber die Verlockung war doch groß an der ein oder anderen Abbiegung, auf der die Pur über Waldautobahn ging auf einen Trail abzubiegen...

Würd fast behaupten 60/40 Trail/AB schätz ich mal einfach so...


----------



## Heggebangadd (23. September 2009)

falco60V schrieb:


> Wir franzosen sind nicht immer vorbildlich, aber Punkto Höflichkeit sind die Dingmater zum :kotz:
> Grüsst bei euch denn keiner
> 
> MfG
> ...



Bin sehr häufig in Frankreich (zwischen Spicheren, Petite Rosselle, Woustviller usw.) unterwegs. Im Gegensatz zu Deutschland grüssen mich hier die "vetetistes" fast immer, die Fussgänger springen sofort zur Seite, sobald sie mich bemerken, machen Platz, grüssen freundlich und bedanken sich auch wenn man sie auf einem schmalen Weg vorbeilässt.
Manchmal wird man an steilen Bergen sogar angefeuert.

In Deutschland grüssen ca 20% der Radfahrer zurück. Die meisten Fussgänger sind wohl der Meinung, der Wald gehört ihnen. Auch wenn man anhält, freundlich grüsst und ihnen Platz macht, kann man froh sein wenn man sich keine Beschimpfungen anhören muss:kotz:
Zurückgegrüsst wird seehr selten.


----------

